
Mozilla exec: Bing is not popular enough for Firefox - SamAtt
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/12/mozilla-exec-bing-is-not-popular-enough-for-firefox.ars
======
SamAtt
Call me crazy but this doesn't seem that hard to do. Take text in search box
and redirect to custom URL. It's literally around 6 lines of code (with error
checking). So the resistance to do it seems odd to me

